# My Starship



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is my new Starship. 3/4 birch ply with an HDPE head NFS. It is setup to shoot the single tubes a blast to shoot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the open web truss look to it.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a very nice one Roger. I also like the lightweight construction.


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks fun to shoot. That would be totally illegal here in Australia though because it's wrist braced :bawling:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

ROGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome tactical look! Great work as always Roger.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Roger, it is TACTICAL! :wub:


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool, Super looking starship!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool looking tac look to that one Roger!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Another amazing starship ! I'm impressed that it is possible to cut away plywood to such an extent and still retain strength. I am only just starting to work with this material and learning what it can take


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

What more can I add to what has already been said ?....

Again a very nice piece of work, although the dimensions would have been nice additional touch.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks like awesome fun!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice one again Roger.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow amazing work! I didn't realize plywood would hold up so well even when skeletonized.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

It`s incredible...put them a tactical rail in the front bottom & will be tactical assault starship :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Like this. You know what is next. I am looking for the laser.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Like this. You know what is next. I am looking for the laser.


Try in the airgun section. I think Daisy makes one that should work fine.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet Bro! I want one! LOL


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nifty piece! The main body has the same cool look to it as the titanium risers on those fancy break-down Olympic recurve bows by Hoyt!


----------



## OldJersey (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like an easy conversion to a slingbow or speargun. Very cool!


----------

